# snow on its way mon tues wed thurs



## ryanlconst (Dec 5, 2008)

Our first real snow storm in KC for the year sounds like it is on its way. Just bought a new snoway 29hd cant wait to use it!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

ryanlconst;674322 said:


> Our first real snow storm in KC for the year sounds like it is on its way. Just bought a new snoway 29hd cant wait to use it!


I'm ready for it!


----------

